# QuickPacket™ Atlanta Sale - Dual L5420 $39.99 - Dual L5520 $49.99 - Dual L5640 $89.99



## qps (Jan 13, 2015)

*QuickPacket™* is pleased to offer premium dedicated servers with high-quality, major brand hardware backed by a 100% uptime guarantee.

 

*Why Choose QuickPacket™?*

- Founded in 2003; registered NC Limited Liability Company.

- We are not resellers - we own all of our server hardware.

- We operate our own fully-redundant network and have IP addresses directly from ARIN.

- Data center staffed 24x7 by on-site technicians.

- We keep spare parts on-site for hardware replacement.

- We have flexible month-to-month terms that do not require a long-term commitment.

 

===*ATLANTA=DEDICATED*=*SERVERS*===================

 

*WOW - HUGE SAVINGS!*

Please use the coupon codes below.  The coupon code discount will reflect on the second page of the order form.

 

*Dell CS24-SC - Intel Dual Xeon L5420*

- Dual Quad Core 2.5 GHz / 2x 12 MB Cache

- 16 GB RAM

- 1 TB Serial ATA Hard Drive

- 5 IP Addresses on Private VLAN with Reverse DNS

- Dedicated KVM over IP / IPMI (uses 1 IP address)

- 20 TB Bandwidth / 1 Gbps Port 

- Unmanaged

- Located in 470 E Paces Ferry Rd NE / Atlanta, GA

 

*SAVE $10 - $39.99 per month - COUPON CODE 10OFFXEON - Click here to Order Now!*

 

*Dell XS23-TY3 - Intel Dual Xeon L5520*

- Dual Quad Core 2.26 GHz / 2x 8 MB Cache / HyperThreading

- 24 GB RAM

- 1 TB Serial ATA Hard Drive

- 5 IP Addresses on Private VLAN with Reverse DNS

- Dedicated KVM over IP / IPMI (uses 1 IP address)

- 20 TB Bandwidth / 1 Gbps Port 

- Unmanaged

- Located in 470 E Paces Ferry Rd NE / Atlanta, GA

 

*SAVE $20 - $49.99 per month - COUPON CODE 20OFFXEON - Click here to Order Now!*

 

*SuperMicro - Intel Dual Xeon L5640*

- Dual Hex Core 2.26 GHz / 2x 12 MB Cache / HyperThreading (24 Threads!)

- 48 GB RAM

- 1 TB Serial ATA Hard Drive

- 5 IP Addresses on Private VLAN with Reverse DNS

- Dedicated KVM over IP / IPMI (uses 1 IP address)

- 20 TB Bandwidth / 1 Gbps Port 

- Unmanaged

- Located in 470 E Paces Ferry Rd NE / Atlanta, GA

 

*SAVE $10 - $89.99 per month - COUPON CODE 10OFFXEON - Click here to Order Now!*

 

Terms of Service - includes Acceptable Use Policy and Service Level Agreement

 

Note: All add-ons (network upgrades, hardware and software pricing) are listed on the order form.  If something is not listed on the order form, please contact us for pricing.

 

*Facility Information:*

- Located in 470 E Paces Ferry Rd NE in Atlanta, Georgia.  

- UPS and Generator backup power.

- Network providers include Hibernia, Cogent, GTT, Zayo and private peering.

- Ping/traceroute to 199.101.96.3. Please *contact us* for a test file link.

 

*Technical Support:*

- Push button reboots are provided for no charge.

- Faulty hardware replacement is included on dedicated servers.

- Dedicated servers are unmanaged.  Advanced technical support is available for $100 per hour.

 

*Acceptable Use Information:*

- Warez-related, Bulk Mail, and Spam-related activities are strictly forbidden.

- CAN-SPAM, Copyright, DMCA, and other related US laws must be strictly followed.

- Legal adult content is allowed.

- Please review our Terms of Service, which includes our full Acceptable Use Policy, for more information.

 

*Ordering Information:*

- We accept VISA, MasterCard, Discover, American Express, BitPay and PayPal for payment.

- Please *contact us* with questions prior to ordering.

- Orders will typically be processed within one business day after verification.

- Promotional pricing is available for new customers or existing customers adding additional servers.

 

Thank you for your interest! We look forward to serving you!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 13, 2015)

Out of complete curiosity.

Anything in LA?


----------



## qps (Jan 13, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Out of complete curiosity.
> 
> Anything in LA?


Yes, we have Dual Xeon L5520 systems in LA.  Base price is $69.99, configured the same as the above units (but are C1100 instead of the C6100 above, so they can hold 4 drives instead of 3).  In Las Vegas, I have one C1100 with 32GB RAM that I'll give you for the $69.99 price.  PM me or contact me on Skype (user: QuickPacket) for more details.


----------



## qps (Jan 13, 2015)

Also, forgot to mention in the original post, you can now request IPv6 by ticket for Atlanta dedicated servers.  We aren't quite ready in other locations yet, but it will be coming soon.


----------



## Nett (Jan 14, 2015)

Great services as always . Any ETA for DDoS protection?


----------



## qps (Jan 14, 2015)

Nett said:


> Great services as always . Any ETA for DDoS protection?


Very soon, but we can't be more specific than that quite yet.  We are working out some of the details around the products we will be offering.


----------

